# Melba Blush



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 9, 2010)

Any of you ladies that are at least a NW45 use Melba or Pinch Me Blush?  If so, how do you like it?  Thank you!


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 12, 2010)

hi, i use melba.. its actually shows cause im nc-40


----------



## sweetday (Mar 12, 2010)

I'M also nc-40, and I'm toally loving Melba right now. I got it maybe three weeks ago, and i've been wearing it much more then any other blush right now. I also want to try Pinch Me, I had a "dupe" for it and loved it, so I'm sure the real thing would be awesome!

Oh! Quick description of Melba on me... It's a little more neutral, pink but slightly coral-y. I'm loving it


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm NC44 and Pinch Me is one of my favourite blushes!


----------



## j4lyphe (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont know if Melba would even show up on us NW45 ladies, from what ive seen and read the lighter-complected gals seem to love it, hth


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies for your input!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I'm C7/NC45 and I wouldn't touch it, so I don't think it would work for NW45. You should see if Nars has a color like what you looking for from Melba and Pinch Me. Nars blushes are way more pigmented, so the colors are more universal in that way.


----------

